# The beauty of the Protestant doctrine of Justification



## dudley (Mar 5, 2010)

The following I think is a beautiful statement which demonstartes the beauty and truth of the Protestant doctrine of Justification. I came upon it this week while reading some of Spurgeon's writings.

"It is a faith which produces works which saves us. The works do not save
us. And a faith which does not produce works is a faith that will only
deceive-and cannot lead us into Heaven. "-Volume 60, Sermon #3434 
by CH Spurgeon

Maybe in this thread others might want to add quotes by Protestant theologians, thinkers and writers which exemplify the beauty of the Protestant doctrine of Justification.


----------

